# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Проблема с запуском приемника на SF16-FMP2-02 "Vibra-16C"

## nbs79

Не запускается приемник на плате SF16-FMP2-02 "Vibra-16C": звук работает, а приемник молчит.., ОС-WIN98, программы приемника ставил шт три разных-ни шороха.., плата встала как звуковая без проблем, а приемник торчит в "Устройствах" с (!) и не хочет "жевать" драйверы, правда я их с тырнета достал.. Может какую-нибудь перемычку поставить надо?,-тут куча штырьков имеется.., или у кого-нибудь родные драйверы найдутся? Кто может что-то умного подсказать?

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

Можно поделиться драйверами на эту плату - SF16-FMP2-02 на основе звуковки  ViBRA 16C? В Интернете не нашел как ни старался. Скачал только программу записи - "радиатор" для нее последней версии. Я так понимаю это запись радиостанции на жесткий диск с последуюшим воспроизведением?
А как у Вас запустилось радио? Может у Вас сам тюнер неисправен, а звуковка работает?
Досталась мне эта плата, по случаю купил на радиорынке, и очень хочется запусьтить тюнер FM.
И еще, кто знает как производится настройка на станцию? Там есть какой-то вход - IR
Может отсюда управление настройкой?

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

Драйверы нашел на старом диске из комиссионного магазина. Иногода полезно там пошастать!
Но смущает, что только для 95 и NT. 

Однако, потом буду при случае пробовать.
Но что-то в этом процессе постепенно прошел интересс  к этой 
плате, может потом куплю что-то поновее в магазине.

Спасибо.

----------


## nbs79

"[QUOTE=ЛеонтийСПб;174565]Драйверы нашел на старом диске из комиссионного магазина. Иногода полезно там пошастать!
Но смущает, что только для 95 и NT"
 Прошу сбросить на адрес:nbs79@yandex.ru, nbs79@list.ru

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

Я свою эту плату выкинул. Купил новую и радио- и телетюнер. Стоит на работе в компе, иногда пользуюсь.
А драйверы не пробовал так как это совсем старье.
Если не затер, - пошлю.

----------


## nbs79

Если есть возможность, то прошу отправить. Люблю "оживлять" технику..

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

Смотри на Radioscanner, там выложил для всех в файлах радиосканера. Может  кому еще сгодится.
За работоспособность не ручаюсь на  своей не пробовал, так как купил новую.

----------


## nbs79

> Смотри на Radioscanner, там выложил для всех в файлах радиосканера. Может  кому еще сгодится.
> За работоспособность не ручаюсь на  своей не пробовал, так как купил новую.


 А ссылку не дадите?

----------

